# EliteXC SUCKS!



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Woaw how lame this company is. First of all wtf was with that camera work. IT SUCKD COMPLETLY!! half the time i was wondering wtf is going on with the cameras. Second of all wtf LAWLER pokes someone in the eye and gets to keep the title and his purse?? and get a winning purse WAOW. Gina fights 5pounds over weight and no one makes a big deal about it? KIMBO haha what a joke. He sucked completly and it was a total bias fight. It should have been stoped in the second round when he was eating 50 elbows unanswerd. Amazing how elite xc can go from being decent to just completly sucking balls. I forget is shamrock on Strikeforce?? cuz if he is that company does a much better job in their Events.

+Wtf lets just make a rap music video out of mma. While were at it lets make it a dance off too.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

A M E N


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I still can't get over the raping and like 10 dancing girls. Looking at Shaw I never would of guessed his event would be turned into a rap video.

Some of the camera angles were pretty bad I agree. I remember seeing one from the nosebleed section while the fight was still in progress. Seriously what the hell.

I guess we get what we pay for.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> I still can't get over the raping and like 10 dancing girls. Looking at Shaw I never would of guessed his event would be turned into a rap video.
> 
> Some of the camera angles were pretty bad I agree. I remember seeing one from the nosebleed section while the fight was still in progress. Seriously what the hell.
> 
> I guess we get what we pay for.


haha hilarious

Thats not true... we get Fight Night Lives for free and those fights are much better. HECK ultimate Fighter fights are much better lol.

Im emailing Dana White telling him how good he is for the sport.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> I still can't get over the raping and like 10 dancing girls. Looking at Shaw I never would of guessed his event would be turned into a rap video.
> 
> Some of the camera angles were pretty bad I agree. I remember seeing one from the nosebleed section while the fight was still in progress. Seriously what the hell.
> 
> I guess we get what we pay for.


You meant Rapping.... didn't you??


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

MMA came along way and then took huge leaps backwards...the kimbo fight will reinforce the criticsms/steriotypes MMA has gotten over the years. MMA is a damn youtube brawl...I guess this is the price of mainstreaming...reminded me when Vanilla Ice made rap OK for mass consumption.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

PitbullX said:


> You meant Rapping.... didn't you??


Yes... or did I?


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

Seems like Shaw made a poor attempt at stealing a Dana move by giving winning purses' to both Lawler and Smith (ie contracts for Forest and Bonnar, Herman and Grove)


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I know but I love watching frank shamrock fight. I hope they show him fight there possibly a rematch with Renso.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> You meant Rapping.... didn't you??


He could have meant raping...which happened in two fights on the card, of the guy who lost.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> I still can't get over the raping and like 10 dancing girls. Looking at Shaw I never would of guessed his event would be turned into a rap video.
> 
> Some of the camera angles were pretty bad I agree. I remember seeing one from the nosebleed section while the fight was still in progress. Seriously what the hell.
> 
> I guess we get what we pay for.


I can't see Shaw liking rap....but I can see him as sleezy, so the dancing girls and rap shows me that may in fact be very true.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I know but I love watching frank shamrock fight. I hope they show him fight there possibly a rematch with Renso.


Frank Shamrock and Cung Le was a much better fight. The event went much smoother and better. This event was horrible and i wish it never took place.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

worst event ever fights some were good gina/young , scott/robbie.
Man dana white and ufc are gods compared to this shit.
Edit: Shamrock and Le are at strikeforce not with shaw and gay elitexc ( no disrespect to fighters but some get so protected.)


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> I still can't get over the raping


Yeah, that would be something else.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol I knew I spelled it wrong after I posted it. Was too lazy to edit it... get over it already lol.


----------



## drftrader (Jan 11, 2008)

SideWays40 said:


> haha hilarious
> 
> Thats not true... we get Fight Night Lives for free and those fights are much better. HECK ultimate Fighter fights are much better lol.
> 
> Im emailing Dana White telling him how good he is for the sport.


Don't forget we also get WEC for free. Much better than this garbage last night.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

drftrader said:


> Don't forget we also get WEC for free. Much better than this garbage last night.


Yes WEC will be 10 times better.

I wonder what the ratings were for the CBS show, and will there be more?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I like how they know they have a huge audience who know nothing of this sport, so they tell them these fighters are the best of the best. They compared shamrock, cung lee and robbie lawler to anderson silva, did anybody catch that? They are all UFC rejects.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*Elite XC is FULL OF CRAP!!!!!!!*

the first thing i noticed about elite xc was that it had picked up rejected fighters from the ufc. after this may 31 event, i swear i am not watching another one of these fake bullcrap wwf/wwe/mma/cheerleading/music video ever again!!!! why??? itd all be a waste of time cuz their fights are set up to protect their star fighters. elite xc is so lame i cant even freakin breathe!!! what an embarressment to mma. and, tell me, why cant they find some bitch to punch that big boy gina in da freakin face, like just at least once? if you continue to watch elite fake c, then you are just as lame, unless youre already a wwe fan, then im just, sorry.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

SideWays40 said:


> haha hilarious
> 
> Thats not true... we get Fight Night Lives for free and those fights are much better. HECK ultimate Fighter fights are much better lol.
> 
> Im emailing Dana White telling him how good he is for the sport.





Ulio said:


> worst event ever fights some were good gina/young , scott/robbie.
> Man dana white and ufc are gods compared to this shit.
> Edit: Shamrock and Le are at strikeforce not with shaw and gay elitexc ( no disrespect to fighters but some get so protected.)


Totally agree Ultimate Fighter is the best show. What a good idea, im emailing dana too! I am gonna protest like a mutha!!! 
Now, if you think the scott/robbie fight was good, you are as lame as the doctor who called the freakin fight due to an INTENTIONAL POKE to the FREAKIN EYE of scott.......and dickhead lawler gets to keep his or i mean the elite fake belt!!!!!! i wanna see some real fighters on my television stank you very much.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

doesnt Pro Elite own Elite XC, Strikeforce, King of the Cage, Cage Rage and a bunch of others?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

tdnkw said:


> Totally agree Ultimate Fighter is the best show. What a good idea, im emailing dana too! I am gonna protest like a mutha!!!
> Now, if you think the scott/robbie fight was good, you are as lame as the doctor who called the freakin fight due to an INTENTIONAL POKE to the FREAKIN EYE of scott.......and dickhead lawler gets to keep his or i mean the elite fake belt!!!!!! i wanna see some real fighters on my television stank you very much.


Come on man, I hate EliteXC too but the Lawler-Smith fight was good, give credit were credit is due. Terrible stoppage though.



Toxic said:


> doesnt Pro Elite own Elite XC, Strikeforce, King of the Cage, Cage Rage and a bunch of others?


King of the Cage I don't know but Strikeforce and Cage Rage yes.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Come on man, I hate EliteXC too but the Lawler-Smith fight was good, give credit were credit is due. Terrible stoppage though.
> 
> 
> 
> King of the Cage I don't know but Strikeforce and Cage Rage yes.


Seriously... EliteXC Frankenstein monster. Let's all get together like a mindless mob and pitchfork it with bad arguments...:thumbsdown: (Not directed at you Pyros)

The Lawler fight is of the same Calibre as any UFC fight. The stoppage is what it is. We don't know that they doctor saw, just that we wanted them to continue fighting.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought Villensor (spelling?) kicking Baroni's ass was pretty good! Lawler vs. Smith was good it just had a lame ending. 

Now Kimbo being the main event is riduculous. Especially since his opponent was recently KO'd by Brett Rogers. How does the winner (Brett) end up on the undercard while the loser(JT) ends up on the main event?:confused04: Also, EXC really do need to get rid of the damn rapping and dancing girls. That shit sucks!


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I just saw a post-fight interview with JT and Jake Shields and even Bas agreed that the stoppage was BS man, this event's refereeing sucked balls.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

instead of ELITE SUCKS BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT IT DO DIE!!!!!11!!!. Have you ecer though about giveing them feedback???????? Bitching about it on these forums does nothing. EMAIL EMAIL EMAIL. iTS the only way they are going to figure it out. If they dont then its easy to give up on it. Face it we need other orgs to come about and be successful in the US. Its never good to have a monopoly anywere.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

This isn't like wrestling bro where you can have a WWE against WCW type match-up. This is a legit professional sport where the best will go to the best orginization and there will only be one top dog and that is the UFC. The UFC has far too much depth in it's roster already and it will continue to grow while feds like EXC will get what they can and push out a card every few months while the UFC puts a card month after month after month.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

how would you know which figher is good if you cant see them before hand? Im not saying Elite has to be UFC big, but then again a little comp never hurt any one. Guess who the winners are? WE ARE. such as PRIDE v UFC


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> how would you know which figher is good if you cant see them before hand? Im not saying Elite has to be UFC big, but then again a little comp never hurt any one. Guess who the winners are? WE ARE


It's pretty easy to find fights of up and comers in various leagues around North America, the harsh reality is that smaller orgs like you want to get exposed won't last cause almost 100% of there fighters want to hit it up big and would go to the UFC at any given chance. And those orgs too don't have a lot of depth in there rosters. Personally when I watch an event I like to see the best, and the scouts or whomever signs the fighters within the UFC know who the best are and bring them to us. 

While I do see your point about us getting more fights, but the UFC is doing a great job at legitimizing MMA to the mainstream, I can only imagine other orgs like EXC getting that spot on TV and ******* it up just like we saw on Saturday night.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Sinister said:


> It's pretty easy to find fights of up and comers in various leagues around North America, the harsh reality is that smaller orgs like you want to get exposed won't last cause almost 100% of there fighters want to hit it up big and would go to the UFC at any given chance. And those orgs too don't have a lot of depth in there rosters. Personally when I watch an event I like to see the best, and the scouts or whomever signs the fighters within the UFC know who the best are and bring them to us.
> 
> While I do see your point about us getting more fights, but the UFC is doing a great job at legitimizing MMA to the mainstream, I can only imagine other orgs like EXC getting that spot on TV and ******* it up just like we saw on Saturday night.


Hopefully people are letting it be known to Elite about that show. I think those will be fixed in the next showing, if they dont im not sure i can support after that. On showtime i dont care but on Natioal TV it needs to be fixed. Other than the JT fight i thought it was a solid even with bad stoppages out Elites control. On to your first point.

Unlike those small orgs Elite has a media outlet. and Can put on some very good shows with the talent from Strikforce/Dream/others. And if they would promote other fighters besides Kimbo they might make it in MMA. I like to see the best to. But to say they have to fight in one Org is wrong.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

How is it wrong? Do the all the best football players play in the NFL? Yes. Do all the best baseball players play in the MLB? Yes. Why can't all the best fighters fight in the UFC?

I don't want MMA to wind up like boxing where they have have 4 major leagues each claiming to have the best fighter in their respective division and no undisputed Champion. 

If we have one solid organization that is known as the top dog, no longer will we have to read or hear about this stupid Dana/Shaw B.S., UFC against Couture, ect. ect.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sinister said:


> How is it wrong? Do the all the best football players play in the NFL? Yes. Do all the best baseball players play in the MLB? Yes. Why can't all the best fighters fight in the UFC?
> 
> I don't want MMA to wind up like boxing where they have have 4 major leagues each claiming to have the best fighter in their respective division and no undisputed Champion.
> 
> If we have one solid organization that is known as the top dog, no longer will we have to read or hear about this stupid Dana/Shaw B.S., UFC against Couture, ect. ect.


Right on! I've been saying this for a while now.

Repped.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*elite xc is sucks balls. even worst.*



ZeroPRIDE said:


> instead of ELITE SUCKS BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT IT DO DIE!!!!!11!!!. Have you ecer though about giveing them feedback???????? Bitching about it on these forums does nothing. EMAIL EMAIL EMAIL. iTS the only way they are going to figure it out. If they dont then its easy to give up on it. Face it we need other orgs to come about and be successful in the US. Its never good to have a monopoly anywere.


GOOD I-FREAKIN-DEA!!! DONE. to help yall out, heres the link to email cbs about what you think. go on, give it to them. 

http://www.cbs.com/info/user_services/fb_global_form.shtml


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*elite xc sucks balls. even worst.*



ZeroPRIDE said:


> instead of ELITE SUCKS BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT IT DO DIE!!!!!11!!!. Have you ecer though about giveing them feedback???????? Bitching about it on these forums does nothing. EMAIL EMAIL EMAIL. iTS the only way they are going to figure it out. If they dont then its easy to give up on it. Face it we need other orgs to come about and be successful in the US. Its never good to have a monopoly anywere.


GOOD I-FREAKIN-DEA!!! DONE. to help yall out, heres the link to email cbs about what you think. go on, give it to them. 

http://www.cbs.com/info/user_services/fb_global_form.shtml


----------



## gsp-fan1 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think EliteXC is a disgrace to MMA with there horrible fixed fights like kimbo's and whats up with the crowd booing all the time


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

EliteXC seems more like competition for the WWE then the UFC.

True MMA fans will never give it the time of day.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Sinister said:


> How is it wrong? Do the all the best football players play in the NFL? Yes. Do all the best baseball players play in the MLB? Yes. Why can't all the best fighters fight in the UFC?
> 
> *I don't want MMA to wind up like boxing where they have have 4 major leir respective division and no undisputed Champion. eagues each claiming to have the best fighter in th*
> If we have one solid organization that is known as the top dog, no longer will we have to read or hear about this stupid Dana/Shaw B.S., UFC against Couture, ect. ect.[/


Considering Football is a american sport of course its yes. Are all the best players in the world just in one league of there respecive sport? no. Why should MMA be any diffrent. 

Thats the great thing about co-promtions with Elite. We will get the match ups we want to see whos the best(if Elite can get its act together ei; kimbo, dancer, ect)

While i love thhe UFC, i also like other promotions aswell and dont have to see the best fighters on every card just soi can watch it.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

gsp-fan1 said:


> I think EliteXC is a disgrace to MMA with there horrible fixed fights like kimbo's and whats up with the crowd booing all the time


you can say Gary Shaw, and Kimbo are a disgrace, but the fighters that make up Elite arent.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah... it was complete shit. My dad was watching it and called me before the first fight actually started and asked me if it was professional wrestling because of how cheesy it was (what with the rap music video garbage etc..).


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Considering Football is a american sport of course its yes. Are all the best players in the world just in one league of there respecive sport? no. Why should MMA be any diffrent.


Do you have any examples? Cause it's pretty damn obvious the NBA has the best basketball players, NHL with the best hockey players, ect. ect. Yeah there might be a few players here or there that are considered great but man is that rare to see them stay away from the Top Orgs for a long period of time.

Soccer may be different, but yet all premier league teams fight to get into the Champions League.



> Thats the great thing about co-promtions with Elite. We will get the match ups we want to see whos the best(if Elite can get its act together ei; kimbo, dancer, ect)


Actually you wouldn't get all the match-ups you want to see because if (for example) GSP is in the UFC and Jon Fitch is in EXC, you have to wait probably a good year or two till one's contracts up before you can see them fight. If all the best were in one, that would give you the match-ups you want to see.



> While i love thhe UFC, i also like other promotions aswell and dont have to see the best fighters on every card just soi can watch it.


Hey man than your choice if you want to watch the up and comers, I like to see them too, but your missing my point where I want the best of the best in one league and having the drifters and up and comers fight there way into the best org at the time.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*I agree*



gsp-fan1 said:


> I think EliteXC is a disgrace to MMA with there horrible fixed fights like kimbo's and whats up with the crowd booing all the time


crowd boos all the damn time because ELITE XC SUCKS BULLBALLS!!!!!

they are booing at the reject fighters that are on there. at least i am. i love gsp too.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*thats fo real*



aimres said:


> EliteXC seems more like competition for the WWE then the UFC.
> 
> True MMA fans will never give it the time of day.


OH MY GOD, YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUTTA MY MOUTH.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*.....yeah......right.*



ZeroPRIDE said:


> you can say Gary Shaw, and Kimbo are a disgrace, but the fighters that make up Elite arent.


yeah, like did yall find it funny how Frank Shamrock was giving advice on illegal moves? i agree, he is the master at it, considering he did at least two illegal moves to cung mutha fkin lee. he is like the only bad ass fighter on elite. i hope he leaves it.
how is it that you can be over 5 lbs overweight and still be able to fight and win of course, and say its not a disgrace to mma? yes, im talking about the transvestite.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I see your new and the Mods are kinda avoiding this section but posting twice in a row or "double posting" is really frowned upon around here never mind 3 in a row.


----------



## wild idol (May 27, 2008)

How can you bitch about free mma :dunno:


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*you, call that mma?*



wild idol said:


> How can you bitch about free mma :dunno:


you must be a huge fan of wwe as well. imma pissed off bitch. cuz im seeing the beginning of fixed fighting in the name of mma. you and elite fake c are a disgrace to this sport.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

tdnkw said:


> yeah, like did yall find it funny how Frank Shamrock was giving advice on illegal moves? i agree, he is the master at it, considering he did at least two illegal moves to cung mutha fkin lee. he is like the only bad ass fighter on elite. i hope he leaves it.
> how is it that you can be over 5 lbs overweight and still be able to fight and win of course, and say its not a disgrace to mma? yes, im talking about the transvestite.


HAhah you show your ignorance about Elite by saying Shamrock is the only badass. Lawler? Diaz? Alvarez? Noons?, Edwards?whos trains with ATT now, :laugh:

Its 5 ******* pounds. get over yourself. And you would have to ask the fighter she was fighting since she still took the fight after the fact.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*wrong.*



ZeroPRIDE said:


> HAhah you show your ignorance about Elite by saying Shamrock is the only badass. Lawler? Diaz? Alvarez? Noons?, Edwards?whos trains with ATT now, :laugh:
> 
> Its 5 ******* pounds. get over yourself. And you would have to ask the fighter she was fighting since she still took the fight after the fact.


i meant, cung lee is the badass. Hahah you show your ignorance by not reading correctly. read. slower. next. time. 

Lawler? Diaz? Alvarez? Noons?, Edwards?
rejects?
:smirk:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Tell me how you really feel lol.


----------

